# James Lewellin and Tina Moore photoshoot at Monsters Gym



## stuthemuss (Feb 2, 2007)

TINA MOORE AND JAMES LEWELLIN PHOTOSHOOT AT MONSTERS GYM . BY STU THE MUSS

Here I am again posting some photos again of another photoshoot ive done and this time it was with tina moore and James Lewellin at monsters gym in Cheshunt.

The day started off with myself turning up at 6am to have a training session myself before the days work began . Well ive got to pump up a little before being surrounded by the UK top atheletes .

I have to say that the facilities at Monsters GYM are second to none . think you'd have to experience it for yourself .

Tina and James once they arrived got stuck straight into a chest and biceps workout . As i had only just bought the Nikon D200 some of the photos didn't come out as i hoped as i was used to my old D80 but better i tried it out before i went to the europeans the next day .

Hope you like the photos . Big thanks to Tina Moore and James Lewellin for being patient with me and for letting me take the photos .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

go on James and Tina crack a smile


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Both look superb!

Freaky big James, freaky big


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

That first one of James is awesome.

You genetic freak. I hate you lol.

Tina is really starting to come into her own physique wise , winning a lot of titles now.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

massive


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

awesome James... looking huge mate!

tina has an awesome set of delts on her


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Very good pictures IMO.

James is looking unreal


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Well James, the first stone lost will be from shaving your legs! 

I think your chest is growing at last bud. Can't wait to see you chiseled after dieting.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

...and the other stone from his pork chops, ha!

In all seriousness J youve made wicked improvements, just the inspiration i need my friend.

Well done!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> ...and the other stone from his pork chops, ha!
> 
> In all seriousness J youve made wicked improvements, just the inspiration i need my friend.
> 
> Well done!!!


Hey and it was your transformation that inspired me to compete again this year my good man. Your drive and determination to succeed is second to no-one..........except me!! 

Now comes the time to lose the lard, diet starts as of monday and Mr Booth (nine pack) will be there along the way picking up the pieces as normal, god bless him. I'll be making a trip up to Manchester in 2 weeks for him to see what he has to work with.

Tina has made some amazing improvements this year and classes herself as fat at the mo......yeah right luv.

She'll be one to watch this year at the Uni, for sure. She wants to win real bad.:lift:

Thanks for all of your comments. Every year I think I cant be any more fired up but each year I suprise myself. Bring it on. This is where it now gets very serious.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And a couple more.......


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Ooh, i cant wait until its my turn again... with no worries about making weight!

Let the games begin j, im looking forward to this one... a 16lb gain is a skip load of mass when you are as short as an umpalumper from willy wonker... me included! : )


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Top shots, both looking great. Wish I was as "fat" as you James


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Ooh, i cant wait until its my turn again... with no worries about making weight!
> 
> Let the games begin j, im looking forward to this one... a 16lb gain is a skip load of mass when you are as short as an umpalumper from willy wonker... me included! : )


Sometimes being short has its advantages eh?  :lift:

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

awesome improvements James the mass you have attained is out standing mate keep it going mate...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

James you look huge mate. Looking good bro!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I have an idea for your pre contest training James. PM me or text/e mail/carrier pigeon........ 

Tina looks fantastic by the way, I really hope she gets all the success she deserves.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

As we know Paul B always tells it to me straight and his idea for my pre-contest training make a lot of sense.

I still have a long way to go with my physique before I am happy (and lets face it for those that compete we'll never be entirely happy)

I still have improvements to make in order to be competitive at a higher level, both at home and internationally.

The training that Paul has devised works on a restrictive split just working my weak points. Chest (primarily), back (although I am pleased with my improvements here), hamstrings and calfs (and lets face it these can never be too big!).

I wont go into detail here but what I will do (after much deliberation) is do a contest thread. I know how helpful these are, not just for me, but also other competitors, just as Tom's and Paul's were to me. They also prove to be a great source of inspiration for many and a great motivator for me and others I compete against.

Paul Lock (Lockstock) did a thread on british-bodybuilding.co.uk and his transformation was nothing short of breath taking and his journey has taken him to a place now where we have become good friends and I want nothing more than to see him succeed in future shows which he is already planning for and in preparation for next year.

Both Tom's and Paul's threads came just at the right time for me when I was taking a bit of time away from the whole 'BBing' scene and training and eating had become a chore.

All 3 of these guys brought it home that I love this sport so much and seeing them transform themselves into 'champions' sent shivers of excitment down my spine. I know I sound dramatic but its the truth. After vowing to take a year off I came away from Tom's show with a renewed vigour and the knowledge that I was talking bollox and that I wanted to compete this year.

I want to evoke that kind of feeling in all 3 of them, as they did with me. I want to inspire someone to say 'you know what, I want to do that'

People who think that BBing is dying, think again. This board in particular has been SO good to me and the people that frequent it are friendly folk who all share the same passion for lifting weights. I read through my 'Road to the Worlds' thread last week and the kindness and support almost made me cry (big girl that I am) and it was then I thought, ya know what, I need to do another one for my own sanity.

These threads we do are 'warts and all affairs' and no emotion hasn't been felt whilst dieting; the self doubt, the anticipation and excitment, the sadness and the feeling of self achievement at the end. I would miss all of that and I want to feel it again.

So my contest thread will start as of monday but I will get it underway today with a little background of where I am at and what my plans are. And believe me when I say excited is not the word of the shows that I plan to do.

Stay tuned in the 'Shows Pro's and inspiration' section.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I have an idea for your pre contest training James. PM me or text/e mail/carrier pigeon........
> 
> Tina looks fantastic by the way, I really hope she gets all the success she deserves.


Hey I've got an idea for your precontest diet as well mate

Pizzas, 2 a day extra cheese. Apparently thats what all the pros do and it gives you that granitey look on the night before a show. I'll bring some to you the night before the British shall I?

I'm such a good mate sharing all these secrets.:cool:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Hey I've got an idea for your precontest diet as well mate
> 
> Pizzas, 2 a day extra cheese. Apparently thats what all the pros do and it gives you that granitey look on the night before a show. I'll bring some to you the night before the British shall I?
> 
> I'm such a good mate sharing all these secrets.:cool:


Is KFC OK Tom as Pizza is nice but KFC rocks. So 3 times a week, so thats 52 KFC's before the show plus a cheat meal every week too....Sh1t man this diet is gonna be a breeze. I'll get Paul to run thru the nutritional breakdown and see if we can work into the 20,000 kcals I'll be eating a day.

Nice one mate, you really are a true friend...Respect

J:beer1:


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

James looking massive there well done.

Tina in great shape also and forgive me for saying very cute too.

:lift:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

supercell said:


> Is KFC OK Tom as Pizza is nice but KFC rocks. So 3 times a week, so thats 52 KFC's before the show plus a cheat meal every week too....Sh1t man this diet is gonna be a breeze. I'll get Paul to run thru the nutritional breakdown and see if we can work into the 20,000 kcals I'll be eating a day.
> 
> Nice one mate, you really are a true friend...Respect
> 
> J:beer1:


I think a more balanced diet would suit better, so KFC, Burger King, Pizza Hut, Nandos (it's the law you know), and chippy tea on a friday.

The reasoning behind my thoughts on James training is that he is in some respects, the exception to the rule, he actually grows into a show. Now I know the difference between looking leaner & the illusion of size, but James definetely does grow during prep. If we were to sit back & take a sober look at his physique, we can all agree that he looks fantastic, but on the flip side, he has some bodyparts that are starting to overpower others and throw the symmetry out, primarily his delts and arms. What I figured is that we can capitalise on his ability to grow so dramatically during the diet by concentrating the efforts on the weaker areas. This means that by not directly hitting the parts that don't need to be any bigger, he can allow all the training, nutrition & rest to act on just a few areas, instead of being diluted accross the whole body just for the sake of it.

His arms & shoulders will get plenty of stimulation to maintain current mass from the back & chest work, and the quads will be fine with the cardio, and the occasional set of lunges. I stop training quads very early in my contest prep anyway & they get sharper & sharper as a result, and do not lose any size whatsoever. The same will apply to his arms & delts, they won't shrink, they just won't grow any more which for now is fine. If we can bring his chest up to a new level, he'll be tough to beat at the WABBA worlds.

There are a few BBers who have struggled with chest thickness and in part it may be down to a stubborness to change & insisting on training every bodypart every week regardless of what really needs the focus. This is an advanced technique that I would not advocate a beginner to do, but for a seasoned BBer looking to refine certain aspects of the physique, it's a thoroughly logical approach. This method was explained to me by Kerry Keyes a while ago and I have to admit I was sceptical at first, but it really does work.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> The reasoning behind my thoughts on James training is that he is in some respects, the exception to the rule, he actually grows into a show. .


Correct me if I'm worng but James (unitl just recently) only ever used gear for show prep? Which would mean his best growth would be around that time?

That being said he is a genetic freak.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul,

Could you post this in my show prep thread too mate. Some good info there I dont want others to miss.

Cheers mate

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Correct me if I'm worng but James (unitl just recently) only ever used gear for show prep? Which would mean his best growth would be around that time?
> 
> That being said he is a genetic freak.


That is 100% right, Tom.

Sh1t if I grew any more whilst dieting I'll be a heavy weight. This time I will expect my weight to drop but I still feel there is a little more growing left in me as the first part of the diet allows a lot of cals with a slightly higher dose of test.

The only thing that will change in the first few weeks is the level of cardio I do.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Any way of putting these answers in my contest thread too?

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

done


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Your chest seems to be growing as previously stated which I know you feel is a weak point. If you get your chest on par with the rest of you I think you'll hit perfection mate. Awesome physique.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Massive.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Tom.

Any more discussion can everyone put in my contest thread please so poor Tom doesn't have to keep duplicating everything...Cheers guys

Unless of course its about the photo's OR the lovely Tina bombina.

J


----------

